# Random "stuff" for running a soap making business.



## AmyW (Sep 20, 2011)

I thought I'd start a list of things that those in business found invaluable (or even just fun) to help their business grow, alternately/in addition, some things you wish you could get for your business. Please, add yours on. My ulterior motive is I want to make a shopping list  But it will have the added benefit of helping someone else too, I hope!

Here's mine to start:

Good camera (if you have decent photography skills or are willing to learn)
Light box or other well lit, indirect lighting set up

Bookkeeping software

Dehumidifier if very humid


----------



## Lindy (Sep 20, 2011)

Those cookie tray shelving things that bakers have - they would be perfect for drying soap....


----------



## AmyW (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh that would be sweet!

-Milk frother (for mixing powdered colorants into oils)

-Guest molds for samples/freebies to include in shipped packages/at market


----------



## srenee (Sep 20, 2011)

Tons of storage bins..where did all this stuff come from?!!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 20, 2011)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Those cookie tray shelving things that bakers have - they would be perfect for drying soap....


Just make sure they are not aluminum. A lot of them are, which wouldn't be safe for CP soap.


----------



## srenee (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah like I bought a stick blender from the thrift store and thought it was stainless steel.  After mixing my soap the blender started turning black.  Gosh!  was a nice blender too!  I saved it for other uses, and haven't used it since.  Lesson learned.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 20, 2011)

DOH  Hadn't thought of that - I just keep seeing all that space for curing and storing soaps.... ah well new dream on it's way....


----------



## AmyW (Sep 21, 2011)

I think it could still work Lindy - either replace the metal with wood or something, or line it.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks Amy - not getting one any time soon as they are very expensive...


----------



## Deda (Sep 22, 2011)

My 2 most important things?

A sense of humor and a kick-ass massage therapist.


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 22, 2011)

AmyW said:
			
		

> -Milk frother (for mixing powdered colorants into oils)



Oh this is a GREAT idea!!! I have a little baby whisk that I use now, but no matter how well I think I have it mixed, it sometimes still leaves little dots that hadn't mixed in well enough. 
I think I'll have to invest in one of these. 
Saw one on amazon for $6. Shipping would almost cost more! LOL


----------



## AmyW (Sep 23, 2011)

After reading the thread in the CP forum, here's another

-soap beveler

also,

-GOOD soap cutter

jcandleattic, I am waiting for the one from BB to arrive with my red colorant for holiday soaps. I can't wait to use it.


----------



## jcandleattic (Sep 23, 2011)

AmyW said:
			
		

> After reading the thread in the CP forum, here's another
> 
> -soap beveler
> 
> ...


I haven't ordered yet, but it is on the list - the ever growing list! LOL


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 23, 2011)

I love my Tank! I would be so lost without it.


----------



## saltydog (Sep 23, 2011)

Deda said:
			
		

> My 2 most important things?
> 
> A sense of humor and a kick-ass massage therapist.



Ha ha, 'kick-ass massage therapist' is my day job  :wink:


----------



## AmyW (Sep 23, 2011)

Deda said:
			
		

> My 2 most important things?
> 
> A sense of humor and a kick-ass massage therapist.



My sense of humor... well I have one and we'll leave it at that. 

My hubby is my massage therapist. By the time I see him again in Nov, it'll have been 6 months since I last saw him and my back hurts. Screw nookie, I want a back rub!   

(mostly kidding)


----------



## AmyW (Sep 25, 2011)

srenee said:
			
		

> Tons of storage bins..where did all this stuff come from?!!!



To add to that, containers to put loose materials (like stearic acid, cocoa butter, etc) that come in bags.


----------

